# Tiny Teats ugh



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Well Candice only had a single so despite my attention to get it to latch on to the other side one of her sides was close to busting. She has some of the smallest teats I have ever seen in a standard milk doe. And yes I have seen allot of FFs. They are barely an inch long and smaller in diameter than my pinky. Sure hope they get bigger with milking because this two fingered milking technique isn't gonna last long. I don't know how you ND people do it. :hair: Good thing is she is super good about me milking her and never even so much as lifted a leg at me.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I can sympathize with you. I had a FF nubian that had triplets her teats never got any bigger even after they were weaned. She is hard to milk but I hoping that this year will be easier. She had a good quantity of milk but it was frustrating to milk her compared to my other girl.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

hehe! I have never milked a big goat but it gets better once you get used to it! ( well not sure if your milking big goats then go to little teats!) :laugh:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

The worse part is my other doe Beep has HUGE teats like they are so big they are almost hard to milk and she has small orifices. Now Candice has tiny teats with large orifices. My doe Bell that passed away a few months ago was near perfect nice sized teats and orifices.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:ROFL: too funny! I feel for you, my doe Snappy has bigger, softer teats then her sister Georgia and I am not a big fan of milking Georgia!!! lol!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Nigerians milk out way easier then the standards, thats how we do it You hardly have to squeeze with the nigerians. I went to a show goat show and saw a alpine FF (I think) I swear her teats were smaller then my nigerians! You have my sympathy :thumb: :hug:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I can relate.
My LaMancha doe Molly had small teats the first year with a large orifice.
Half of her first year she was only milked by her kid so that didn't help much.
I had to tie her feet down and milk her. I kinda have largish hands so it was very hard for me.
These teats were small, although not as small as what you describe.
I think me milking her stretched the teats (no I don't yank on em in any way).
They were larger when I went to dry her off. So maybe once you are milking her after a while they will get slightly bigger.

This year (her second year) she has REALLY nice teats and they are perfect for my hands.
It takes a short amount of time to milk her because of the large orifice.

I also had a doe with large teats and small orifice-very annoying.Milking her took 5-10 mins and with Molly I can milk her in 1-2 mins(about 1 min per quart).She wasn't purebred or registered so I just sold her to get a registered goat.
She also got mastitis very easy and I had to be very careful that she doesn't get too full and a lot of times she was milked early.
She was a nice doe and I would have kept her and gotten used to her udder but the alpine I bought is 10X better than her.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

This is why I think it would be nice to get some video of how people milk their Nigies... I mean, like finger position.. etc. There was a lady on Youtube that had very interesting finger position (teat between index and middle finger..) and she made it look super easy...
I'm going to try to master the art of hand milking my Nigies.. starting TOMORROW!!! Wish me luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

milk and honey said:


> This is why I think it would be nice to get some video of how people milk their Nigies... I mean, like finger position.. etc. There was a lady on Youtube that had very interesting finger position (teat between index and middle finger..) and she made it look super easy...
> I'm going to try to master the art of hand milking my Nigies.. starting TOMORROW!!! Wish me luck!


Good luck!! :wink:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Yep good luck. I'm planning on making some videos on how I milk my goats this year. So with two completely different teat types I can show people two ways of milking.


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

Dove (Nigerian), who is due in April completely sits down on my hands when I try and milk her. I bought her as a milk goat and it became such a struggle (I was having my daughter hold up her rear). I am not sure if I will enlist her as a milker this year or just keep her with her babies and not worry about milking her. (Gosh I hope that is not a genetic trait!)


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I am having the exact same problem with my FF Honey. Her teats are so stinking small it's almost impossible for my hands to milk her. I put her boys in a pen last night so I could milk her this morning, just to see how much she produces.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I got about 15oz out of one side until she cut me off from any more. I know there was more in there she just wouldn't let it out lol. Good thing she does keep some for her baby though. At least I have some colostrum in the freezer now though even if it is only 15oz.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

My FF has to have food in the feeder or she kicks at the milk pail and will not hold still. She needs some calming medicine as she is full of piss and vinegar up there.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yep, that's why I want a milking machine of some kind even tho I only have a couple to milk. Cause of them stupid tiny teats! It's horrible! After trying to milk my standard goat, I just can't even stand the thot of trying the NDs.


----------



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

milk and honey said:


> This is why I think it would be nice to get some video of how people milk their Nigies... I mean, like finger position.. etc. There was a lady on Youtube that had very interesting finger position (teat between index and middle finger..) and she made it look super easy...
> I'm going to try to master the art of hand milking my Nigies.. starting TOMORROW!!! Wish me luck!


I found a You Tube video of milking several different Nigerian Dwarfs. I'll post the link here...


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Tiny teats*

Tiny teats can definitely be hard to milk. I mostly milk Nigerians, so I guess I'm just used to it. Also, I have small hands, which definitely helps And I try to raise Nigerians with fairly large teats for my milking pleasure.


----------

